# 95250 and 95251



## CChaffee758 (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anyone know how many times a pt can receive and be billed for the CGM in a 1 year period with any insurance, preferably medicare??

Thanks.


----------



## erjones147 (Feb 6, 2018)

I researched this awhile back, and my notes say once every calendar month. Cannot find source document for you to reference back to


----------



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Jul 1, 2019)

CPT book states not to bill more than once per month.  We are using the Libre Pro, and the material I have says CMS will cover the office supplied sensor.  Or are you asking about a personal sensor RX'd directly to the patient?


----------



## wongs84 (Apr 16, 2020)

I have a question on how to code for insulin pump readings and for diabetes education. I know for CGM reading is coded as 95251 but not sure what to use for insulin pump or do I use the same code. Also what would be the code for diabetes education? Is it G0108/G0109 for Medicare patients and 98960-98962 for commercial payers? Hoping someone could help. Thanks in advance!


----------

